#ubuntu-website 2009-03-30
<SiDi> Hi
<newz2000> hi SiDi
<SiDi> Hello newz2000
<SiDi> about the question you asked on the mailing list, concerning fonts
<SiDi> i'd personally avoid using serif fonts on a screen
<SiDi> i feel sans-serif fonts are less tiresome for the eye, even if they're usually less "stylish" than the serif ones
<newz2000> I don't have a strong opinion
<newz2000> ubuntu is more of a high-tech product and sans-serifs fit a bit better I think.
<SiDi> well, we also have quite a cool titling font :)
<newz2000> no we don't
<newz2000> we have a titling font that should never be used
<SiDi> what do you mean ?
<newz2000> I mean that the ubuntu title font is in the same category as comic sans. I'm sure it's good for something but I have no clue what.
<newz2000> to be fair, it has improved greatly in the last three years, but it is still practically useless for doing anything other than spelling "UBUNTU"
<thorwil> not even that
<thorwil> if you spell ubuntu with it, it looks wrong
<SiDi> heya thorwil :)
<thorwil> the original ubuntu letters have the feel of a traced drawing. the titling font tried to make everything more geometric
<thorwil> i spent most of this day trying to mimic the New York Post font ... only simplified
<thorwil> to give the fridge a title with strong newspaper association
<thorwil> (old english is used on several newspapers)
<thorwil> one last thing regarding fonts: http://vodpod.com/watch/892584-college-humor’s-“font-conference”
<thorwil> good night!
<newz2000> good night
<SiDi> Good bye
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-31
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> ping newz2000 thorwil
<thorwil> hi SiDi
<SiDi> hello
<SiDi> thorwil, are you interested in making a theme designed for women ?
<SiDi> Cause the right place where to start could be to join #ubuntu-women and ask women about their tastes, and what they expect from their UI / what themes they use, etc
<thorwil> SiDi: no, not immediately. have other things to work on
<thorwil> SiDi: yes, the same though occured to me ;)
<mpt> Research into what people like and don't like is a good thing to do, but I strongly suspect a "theme designed for women" would work just as poorly as a "theme designed for men" :-)
<SiDi> depends
<SiDi> when i installed ubuntu on my mother's lappy, the first thing she asked for was a purple theme
<thorwil> SiDi_made_his_ho: ho?
<SiDi_made_his_ho> homework
<thorwil> good boy :)
<SiDi> it's quite exceptional, thoughh
<SiDi> i'm so happy, i managed to write a c++ class (im a noob with object programming, but i pawn at network programming :P)
<jawud|AFK> exit
<ryanakca> newz2000: I think I've figure out the opera issue
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-01
<ryanakca> newz2000: works. Someone forgot to close the <a ...> blah  tag when they updated the masthead... which made everything else part of the same link... in <h1>.. which got hidden off the masthead.
<newz2000> ryanakca: that's frustrating. Do you know who updated the masthead?
<newz2000> well, no need to point fingers
<newz2000> at least you figured it out. :-)
<ryanakca> newz2000: nope. And yep, I'll email the guy / gal once I get my wireless fixed (no wireless == no mutt == no mail), unless you feel like doing the honors :)
<newz2000> no thanks, I'll keep my nose out of it.
 * ryanakca scratches his head and points out that he meant replying to the original bug report email that newz2000 forwarded to him and not the finger pointing one... but doesn't matter
<ryanakca> newz2000: You going to the UDS?
<newz2000> ryanakca: no
<newz2000> ryanakca: are you going this time?
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> ping newz2000
<SiDi> (err, nothing actually, sorry)
<newz2000> thorwil: you're hilarious
<newz2000> (I hope)
<newz2000> ;-)
<thorwil> newz2000: in that case, i am ;-)
<jpds> newz2000: What do you think of https://launchpad.net/bugs/352971 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 352971 in ubuntu "People download and install 9.04 pre-release without a proper understanding of what constitutes a 'production environment'" [Undecided,New]
<newz2000> I hadn't seen that yet... let me check it out.
<newz2000> I think it's a very good point
<newz2000> I'm not sure what the best action is, probably something added to the /testing/jaunty/beta page
<jpds> Cool, someone brought it up in #ubuntu+1 earlier, thought it would interest you.
<newz2000> I'm glad I'm aware of it now, I've added it to ubuntu-website project
<newz2000> I'm generally opposed to the philosophy that people are too dumb to understand things like this...
<newz2000> but it can't hurt to add to the disclaimer
<jpds> newz2000: Do you maintain shipit.kubuntu.org ?
<newz2000> jpds: no, that's the launchpad team
<newz2000> jpds: is there a problem?
<jpds> newz2000: Can you point https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=5312 in their direction please?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> ugh, either RT or my inet is *slow* today
<jpds> Obviously it will need to be updated for Jaunty too.
<newz2000> yeah, I'm sure it's planned
<newz2000> I've reported this as a bug in launchpad
 * thorwil thinks of how canonical could have claimed that *the* launchpad server had been stolen. along with *the* backup tape
<jpds> thorwil: Sounds... unlikely.
<newz2000> yeah, April 1st is too close to release day
<thorwil> :)
<thorwil> good night!
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-02
<SiDi> hi
<thorwil> heh, the finnish guys didn't bother with translating the banner this time ;)  http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/
<jpds> Most people haven't, eg: ubuntu-es.org
<newz2000> That's the downside to the blender method. Fewer people feel comfortable modifying it.
<newz2000> (but it looks very pretty of course ;-))
<jpds> newz2000: True. :)
<thorwil> newz2000: are you ok with moving "Powder" to "Specifications" in the artwork wiki?
<newz2000> thorwil: yes, do I just rename the page?
<thorwil> newz2000: i think there's a "move" feature. let me handle that, as there's more to do
<newz2000> ok, sure
<thorwil> no move, it's really called rename
<ryanakca> newz2000: I hope so. There's the part of convincing my parents to let me go. Once I manage that, everything will fall into place :)
<newz2000> ryanakca: are you 17 now?
<newz2000> what age do you have to be so that you don't have to fly as an "unaccompanied minor"?
<newz2000> oh, btw, ryanakca: we should plan to upgrade kubuntu to Drupal 6
<newz2000> kubuntu.org that is
<ryanakca> newz2000: When would the upgrade be? Required theme changes are all on the Drupal website I'm guessing?
<newz2000> ryanakca: not a huge rush, maybe aiming for post-release but pre-uds
<ryanakca> *nod*
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-04
<leftyfb-> hello?
<Turl> hi leftyfb-
<leftyfb-> does anyone here run the official ubuntu website/domains?
<Turl> leftyfb-: yep. newz2000 is in charge of ubuntu.com and the wikis iirc
 * newz2000 also blogs about pizza sometimes too
<leftyfb-> hi there newz2000
<newz2000> hello
<Turl> newz2000: what kind of pizza? you made me feel hungry :P
<newz2000> Well, tonight I was actually blogging about cutting pizza
<leftyfb-> Was wondering if you guys had any future plans for spreadubuntu beyond just forwarding it to the main page?
<newz2000> http://is.gd/qEjA Turl
<newz2000> leftyfb-: I don't have any plans for it
<newz2000> this is kind of a community effort
<leftyfb-> Have you considered pointing it to the rapidly growing and popular "spread ubuntu" effort going on over at http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org
<Turl> newz2000: good pizzalistic ideas :)
<newz2000> it's making me hungry too
<newz2000> leftyfb-: is there more than one spread ubuntu effort?
<Turl> leftyfb-: didn't know that site, seems a good one - and it's even in my native language! :)
<leftyfb-> newz2000: not that i know of
<newz2000> leftyfb-: last I heard the spread ubuntu efforts were being run by the #ubuntu-marketing team
<newz2000> I think that's probably a good place for it
<leftyfb-> it'd make things a lot easier to find that one if we could just use spreadubuntu.com/org
<newz2000> If help is needed with the web specific aspects those topics could be discussed through this group... we have numerous drupal experts
<newz2000> I see what you're asking now
<leftyfb-> well, i dont run the site. Just saw the need to make it easier to find and raise awareness
<newz2000> I didn't even know that domain was registered
<leftyfb-> com/org/net
<leftyfb-> all point to the main site
<leftyfb-> kinda pointless
<newz2000> leftyfb-: are you part of the ubuntu-marketing team?
<leftyfb-> nope ... just help run the MA LoCo and the site was brought up at a couple of our meetings
<Turl> newz2000: they are registered by James Troup, maybe he can contact him?
<newz2000> yes, I can contact him
<leftyfb-> oh, those aren't owned by Canonical?
<Turl> leftyfb-: James Troup works at canonical
<newz2000> leftyfb-: are you part of the group that does spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org?
<leftyfb-> nope
<leftyfb-> like i said
<leftyfb-> nope ... just help run the MA LoCo and the site was brought up at a couple of our meetings. i felt the need to come ask if we could get the spreadubuntu domain(s) pointed to a more appropriate site
<newz2000> I would consider doing it. I think I'd want to talk to the team handling it first.
<newz2000> I'll put it on my todo list for next week
<leftyfb-> cool
<leftyfb-> by team, you mean the team handling the http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org site right?
<newz2000> yes
<Turl> newz2000: how's the geo ip download system going?
<newz2000> stalled
<Turl> :/
<newz2000> the drupal 6 upgrade took too long
<newz2000> but it's still high on my todo list, I hope to work on it this summer
<Turl> I'll have to wait until karmic then
<newz2000> I have an idea...
<newz2000> create a url such as www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download/latest-32bit.iso
<leftyfb-> geo ip download?
<newz2000> it would really be a php/drupal page that downloads the iso
<newz2000> then people wouldn't need forms
<Turl> leftyfb-: automatic mirror selection
<newz2000> just links to the proper ISO file
<leftyfb-> closer doesn't always mean faster
<newz2000> that's true, automatic detection is very tricky
<leftyfb-> i give out the MIT mirror all the time and people find it one of the fastest from anywhere in the world
<Turl> leftyfb-: where are you in?
<leftyfb-> MA :)
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> south america says that europe is faster than north america
<Turl> and where's that? :p
<leftyfb-> Massachusetts
<newz2000> USA
<newz2000> Boston is in MA
<Turl> oh, I see
<leftyfb-> or TN
<leftyfb-> but mainly known for MA
<Turl> here in south america you usually get high speeds on 1)mirrors in your country 2) Mirrors in very near countries 3) Mirrors in europe/usa
<newz2000> Turl: where are you again?
<Turl> newz2000: Argentina. The last country from top to bottom
<leftyfb-> newz2000: what about using the same mechanism that the automatic/fastest mirror selection in the software sources tool uses?
<Turl> leftyfb-: that would require users to run an app that does that.
<newz2000> leftyfb-: I'll look into it but I don't think it's anything special
<Turl> it pings all the servers and downloads from the less-latency ones
<Turl> and checks speeds
<leftyfb-> hm
<newz2000> oh, I thought it was just country based with some dns tricks for countries without a mirror
<leftyfb-> no
<leftyfb-> it checks
<leftyfb-> Turl is right
<leftyfb-> didnt think about people not using ubuntu to download the iso
<Turl> newz2000: ar.archive.ubuntu.com is in USA iirc. not even near argentina
<newz2000> yeah, that's common
<newz2000> Turl: are you in Beunos Aries?
<Turl> leftyfb-: windows people download the ISO commonly
 * newz2000 thinks we may have had this conversation before
<Turl> newz2000: nope, on Rosario. But I used to leave near buenos aires (70km from there)
<newz2000> I think I may be in Beunos Aries in a month or two
<Turl> newz2000: it's "Buenos" :)
<Turl> newz2000: do you speak some spanish?
<newz2000> about 8 words
<newz2000> :-) He leaves.
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> I know about 8 - 10 words of Spanish
<Turl> sorry, pidgin crashed and this new indicator-applet is crap, I can't see if pidgin is running at a glance
<Turl> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=es&geocode=&q=rosario,argentina&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=31.095668,86.660156&ie=UTF8&ll=-33.906896,-61.875&spn=8.129552,21.665039&z=6&iwloc=addr
<Turl> see, I live in "Rosario"
<newz2000> gotcha
<Turl> and I used to live in "Campana"
<Turl> the little dot under the road # 12
<newz2000> I didn't realize Buenos Airies was so close to the water
<Turl> it's just between Rosario and Buenos Aires
<Turl> newz2000: Buenos Aires has docks and all that ;)
<Turl> there are a lot of boats stopping there and whatelse
<Turl> it's a very big place, has lots of containers near the river :P
<Turl> newz2000: http://www.lsis.org/imsm07/gallery/images/Puerto%20Madero%201_jpg.jpg
<Turl> http://www.mvl.gov.ar/sec_privada/img_lugares/puerto de Olivos.jpg
<newz2000> I see
<newz2000> Turl: do you have a day job?
<Turl> newz2000: if you come, buy some "alfajores" and try "dulce de leche". You won't regret :)
<newz2000> ok
<Turl> newz2000: I'm 16, I'm doing 4th year of secondary school :)
<Turl> here the last one is 5th, so it's still 2 years to go (+ university)
<newz2000> Turl: if it makes you feel better I think my panel just crashed
<newz2000> :-)
<Turl> my pidgin crashed *again* :p
<Turl> newz2000: on jaunty?
<newz2000> yeah
<leftyfb-> use a real irc client
<Turl> leftyfb-: real irc clients don't have jabber+msn support
<Turl> newz2000: did you install kerneloops ?
<leftyfb-> i use carrier for IM's and xchat for IRC
<newz2000> Turl: no
<newz2000> leftyfb-: I stick to default ubuntu apps as much as possible
<newz2000> dogfood and etc
<Turl> newz2000: install it then. help kerneloops.org identify the most common kernel oops :)
<newz2000> I don't think I've had a kernel oops in a long time
<Turl> newz2000: I have one which appears every time I reboot :p it's related with my intel wifi
<newz2000> definitely not since I switched to jaunty
<leftyfb-> i would too if the pidgin devs weren't systematically destroying their project and alienating their users
<Turl> leftyfb-: it's true, pidgin quality is decreasing
<newz2000> leftyfb-: yeah, there was discussion to switch the default client to empathy, don't know where that went though
<Turl> a friend uses this telepathy thing, I might switch too
<Turl> empathy*
<newz2000> the interesting thing about pidgin is that since the split it into a separate UI and library package more IM packages are coming out using the libpurple
<Turl> newz2000: https://launchpad.net/cloudsession
<leftyfb-> i like the idea of telepathy, but it's tough to switch from polished and feature rich applications to barebones and limitatiions
<Turl> newz2000: the problem is, libpurple crashes sometimes :P
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> I run bip so that I'm always connected
<newz2000> that's an interesting looking package (cloudsession)
<leftyfb-> i run a BNC for that
<Turl> bip? what's what?
<newz2000> Turl: it's an IRC proxy
<leftyfb-> hm
<leftyfb-> loco wiki is broken
<leftyfb-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MassachusettsTeam
<newz2000> it runs on a server and stays connected to IRC and then you connect to it as if it were your own private irc server
<Turl> newz2000: that's a software I'm doing with a friend
<newz2000> Turl: how far along are you?
<Turl> newz2000: what do you mean with that?
<leftyfb-> the trouble with remote management is NATing
<newz2000> How much have you got done?
<leftyfb-> only way to do it easy is with an online subscription service
<leftyfb-> eg: gotomypc
<Turl> newz2000: it can ping, screenshot on the 3 main OSes and shutdown on the 3 main OSes (shutting down is not still on the control UI, but should be easy to add)
<leftyfb-> most people dont want to or know how to forward ports on a firewall
<newz2000> Turl: when you get ready to release something let me know, I know some people who'd like to see it I think
<Turl> newz2000: ok :)
<Turl> the protocol itself is ready, the functionality is just missing (ie code to reboot, suspend, whatever)
<leftyfb-> Turl: do you have any solutions/ideas for getting around NAT's transparently?
<Turl> leftyfb-: this is a setup once-works forever thing. it's not suppoused to work around nat :P
<leftyfb-> not sure i follow
<Turl> but you can always use good old ssh to do that, if needed
<Turl> leftyfb-: this is a software for, let's say, manage the 30 pcs on an IT lab, on an office, or why not, at home
<leftyfb-> landscape
<Turl> but it's not something you would send a friend to fix him a problem
<newz2000> landscape doesn't do screen sharing
<leftyfb-> how would cloudsession do screen sharing through NAT?
<leftyfb-> how would cloudsession do screen sharing through NAT?
<newz2000> ah, my panel came back
<leftyfb-> you need to open ports or ssh a reverse ssh tunnel
<Turl> leftyfb-: you open a port on your router and that's it :P
<newz2000> wow, it's 1:35am in Argentina
<leftyfb-> ok, so this isn't for the average user
<Turl> leftyfb-: nope, as I said if for special needs
<newz2000> there is some way that clients can open ports on routers, I've seen games do it.
<newz2000> Maybe using UPnP
<Turl> or for the home user who has 2+ pcs
<leftyfb-> upnp
<Turl> newz2000: that's true too
<leftyfb-> most routers dont enable it by default
<Turl> I might implement it in the future
<Turl> leftyfb-: I don't even know if my crappy one supports that :p
<leftyfb-> canonical needs to open up landscape to the average user and make a centralized service for remote desktop management
<leftyfb-> so many people ask for something like remote desktop/gotomypc on ubuntui
<newz2000> vino
<Turl> leftyfb-: that exists and it's called vinagre/vino
<leftyfb-> nope
<Turl> leftyfb-: combine that with hamachi and it's done :)
<leftyfb-> without opening ports
<leftyfb-> transparent
<Turl> well, I have to leave
<leftyfb-> it wouldn't be that hard to implement....
<leftyfb-> use a combination of reverse ssh with their centralized server and x11vnc on the target desktop
<newz2000> see you later Turl
<Turl> leftyfb-: hamachi does best ;)
<leftyfb-> they could even make pgp keys easy by making them little ID cards with avatars
<Turl> see you!
<leftyfb-> hamachi is not user friendly
<leftyfb-> welp, bedtime...
<leftyfb-> thanks for considering the use of the domain name newz2000
<newz2000> ;-) catch you later leftyfb-
<leftyfb-> i hope it gets worked out... it'd raise the awareness of the site and give loCo's a centralized place to share marketing material
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-05
<DSGM> Hello Folks
<DSGM> Is anyone there? *lonely in a corner :(*
<DSGM> The Ubuntu website said this IRC channel was particularly quiet. I guess the site was right.
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-05
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey
<cjohnston> there is a bug report cause the banner isnt updated.. lol.. is there a status updat one it?
<newz2000> yes, I'm planning to put what I have together today in the afternoon actually
<newz2000> I've been traveling so i'm not yet sure what I have and don't have though
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> newz2000: when would be a good day for you to have a meeting
<newz2000> cjohnston: regarding the localization project/
<newz2000> ?
<cjohnston> yes
<newz2000> I think this week or next I'm pretty equally busy except for Thursday of this week except for Thursday when I'll be extra busy due to beta 2 release
<newz2000> cjohnston: so why don't you pick a time that works for you and if I can come I will, and if not I'll give you all the information I have
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> btw, I talked to elmo, the lead sysadmin and got some really good support / conditions for support
<newz2000> and I talked to the project manager for the design team who didn't give me any firm commitments on anything. :-)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> newz2000: fwiw im gonna do tues the 13th
<newz2000> cjohnston: ok, sounds good. Let me know the time when you have one.
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-06
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug 556905
<ubot3> Malone bug 556905 in ubuntu-website "Bad link on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556905
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-07
 * newz2000 checks
<cjohnston> hey
<cjohnston> Will you be in Brussels?
<newz2000> cjohnston: no
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> Just booked my tickets
<newz2000> lucky you. The brussels airport is very nice. :-)
<newz2000> (that's as much as I've seen of the country from the ground)
<newz2000> If you need me to participate in a meeting I'm happy to call in or do some hybrid irc/gobby/streaming audio, just let me know
<cjohnston> for uds?
<newz2000> yeah
<cjohnston> i dont think i would
<cjohnston> i dont plan on running anything
<cjohnston> i dont think
<cjohnston> unless you have something for me to do
<newz2000> nope. :-)
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> leafpad is a nice fast editor unless you need to do find and replace
<newz2000> it's been running for 236 min
 * cjohnston is leaving for the night... You got my email right newz2000 ?
<newz2000> cjohnston: when did you send it?
<cjohnston> yesterday
<cjohnston> the meeting
<newz2000> oh, yes
<cjohnston> okie
<newz2000> I'll email you the stuff IS gave me
<cjohnston> dpm knows about it too
<cjohnston> and he said he would try to be there
<cjohnston> he wants me to send the email to the loco contact and translations lists
<cjohnston> so i guess ill do that tomorrow
<cjohnston> I sent it to the website ml, plus bcc to all who showed interest from any list
<newz2000> ok
<Damascene> hello
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/557041
<ubot3> Malone bug 557041 in ubuntu "ubuntu-desktop mail-list is so paranoid killing every messeag reach it by the assasin spam-assasin" [Undecided,New]
<newz2000> ok, countdown banners went live, please spread the word!
<newz2000> I'll be adding "change" to the homepage of ubuntu.com down at the very bottom
<stas> thx, i updated the loco website :)
<stas> nice banners btw, congrats
<knome> newz2000, orange is way best
<qense> agreed
<newz2000> when the decision was made, orange was purple and the canonical design team helped on it a bit.
<newz2000> They're both very good though. :-)
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-08
<newz2000> Anyone here ever make a facebook app before?
<thorwil> newz2000: are you considering to write a farmville contender? :)
<knome> newz2000, how can you make a facebook app before you make one?
<newz2000> Someone suggested making a facebook app for the countdown
<newz2000> I'd support someone in the community if they wanted to do it
 * thorwil hands knome a better parser
 * newz2000 doesn't define support yet
<knome> thorwil, :P why better parser
<knome> i'm not even on facebook!
 * thorwil -> coffee
<ofirk> newz2000: do you have a sec?
<newz2000> ofirk: yes, I will make one for you
 * newz2000 has been ignoring ofirk too long
<ofirk> newz2000: thanks :)
<ofirk> newz2000: can you give me an update about the download page?
<newz2000> No changes yet, and to make matters worse I'm fearful that something drastic may need to be done
<newz2000> As in, the ability to manage it through www.ubuntu.com (even using an iframe) may vanish
<newz2000> I was thinking about this last night as I laid in bed actually
<ofirk> wow :)
<ofirk> is there something I can help with?
<ofirk> I really want it to go smooth
<newz2000> yeah, smooth is good
<ofirk> so, what are your thoughts?
<stas> newz2000: i wrote a facebook app some time ago
<newz2000> what you proposed, as in the html you suggested, looks fine. But I think we should have a fall-back plan
<newz2000> ofirk: something clever, ideally that doesn't use php
<newz2000> stas: and you loved it so much that you wanted to write another one?
<ofirk> why we need php for? the mirror list?
<newz2000> yes, it gets pulled in the form of an RSS feed from launchpad
<stas> actually i got the code i used under gpl, so yeah, I would love to make another one :)
<ofirk> what about using js to do all the processing?
<newz2000> stas: will you be around for a bit? I'm wondering if we can talk through it after ofirk?
<ofirk> we can pull the mirror list, just like a JSON request
<newz2000> requires xss to grab an rss/xml feed across domains
<stas> newz2000: may i prv you to tell you my email, I think its the best way to stay in touch, though I'm lurking around often
<newz2000> stas: yep, sounds good
<newz2000> ofirk: I'm ok with that line of thought, but lets take a step back
<newz2000> what's the best experience we can provide w/ no code other than html/css?
<ofirk> no mirrors
<ofirk> we can link only to ubuntu's main server
<newz2000> Hmm... even something like this would be impossible: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<ofirk> a list of mirrors is scary
<ofirk> it should be simple
<newz2000> yeah, that too
 * newz2000 has an idea, just a moment
<jpds> Let's put in the mirror redirect magic.
<newz2000> jpds: have you seen the code (or know how it works) for the new download page?
<jpds> newz2000: No...
<newz2000> jpds: what were you referring to?
<jpds> newz2000: The redirection for downloads at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<newz2000> ofirk is trying to do this for kubuntu.org
<newz2000> and they have no php access on that site
<ofirk> mirror redirect requires some short of php
<ofirk> newz2000: you said you had an idea
<newz2000> I do actually... I'm looking at the code for the new download page and it looks like it could be easily extended to work for kubuntu
<ofirk> can you send it to me so we both can take a look of it?
<newz2000> no, but here's how I imagine it working
<newz2000> there will be a form that submits (using post) to a special URL on ubuntu.com
<newz2000> and it redirects to the iso image
<newz2000> so people don't even leave the page they're on when they start the download
<ofirk> sounds fine
<ofirk> can ubuntu.com also pick the closest mirror?
<ofirk> so we can remove the mirror list from the download form...
<newz2000> yes, it does that magically. :-)
<newz2000> ofirk: in the kubuntu admin area do you see the list of modules that are enabled?
<ofirk> i don't have access to the production site
<newz2000> ofirk: oh, who would be able to check?
<ofirk> I will ask Riddell
<newz2000> ok. have him look to see if there's a module called "Ubuntu"
<ofirk> I think he is here, I will try...
<newz2000> don't change anything yet, just check
<newz2000> no rush, I'm still thinking of plan "b" stuff
<ofirk> Riddell says there is no such module called Ubuntu
<newz2000> bummer
<ofirk> what is this module?
<newz2000> it's custom code for the ubuntu website
<ofirk> I really don't understand how the kubuntu website is running
<ofirk> if it is based on drupal, how it can't have php?
<newz2000> It's a hardened version of Drupal 6, basically
<ofirk> each theme comes with a php file
<newz2000> the ability to add PHP code through the browser interface has been removed
<ofirk> but if we include a php file with the theme, which does the mirror listing form launchpad, will that work?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> but the theme isn't really the right place to do this I think
<newz2000> because you don't want it to happen on each page view
<ofirk> we can include it inside template.php and execute it only through the download page
<ofirk> actually, it will be run everytime, but only do something when the download page is accessed
<newz2000> ok, lets consider that an act of desperation
<ofirk> the proper way is to implement it through a module, but I guess that is too complicated
<newz2000> We'll see
<ofirk> do you have something more on your mind?
<newz2000> I'm still hoping that Plan A will work, basically reusing ubuntu.com's solution
<newz2000> I'm going to focus my energy there
<ofirk> Do you need me for Plan A? Alter the download page or something else?
<newz2000> It will take some re-thinking of the download page a bit
<newz2000> I've marked your message in my inbox, I will try to follow up with you by about this time tomorrow
<ofirk> OK
<ofirk> thanks!
<cjohnston> howdy
<newz2000> stas: still around?
<stas> newz2000: yep
<newz2000> Someone suggested making a facebook app /sidebar for the countdown
<newz2000> seems like a cool idea to me
<newz2000> I don't have time to do it though
<newz2000> Does that sound like something that you'd like to try to pull off?
<stas> yes that doesn't sount like too complicated
<stas> i think i can write it quick
<newz2000> what is needed to do it?
<stas> hmm, some informations, It would be cool to have the banners location URI persistent and change the pics once a new release is coming
<newz2000> right now the banner's img tag is written w/ js
<newz2000> and the path to the js file is persistent
<stas> thats not good, fb proxies the html you send to him and you might not get the same html ids after
<stas> I would go plain php rotation
<newz2000> Currently we do a very simple document.write()
<stas> i'll try with js
<newz2000> do any files need to be hosted?
<stas> but my experience with fb and third-party js files was not that successful
<stas> newz2000: nope, I will host it on ubuntu.ro until its reviewed
<stas> if it's ok
<stas> you can move it
<newz2000> will it be PHP or will it just be plain HTML?
<stas> ill publish also the code on lp
<stas> php, i need that to connect to fb api
<newz2000> ok, I thought so. That will be an interesting problem to solve.
<stas> although, i didnt try with plain html, maybe it will work
<stas> ill play with both approaches
<newz2000> ok, static content == easy to deploy for us
<stas> +1 for that too
<newz2000> but if it's not possible, so be it
<stas> if the js take won't work, php will be required
<stas> for image rotation
<newz2000> yeah
<stas> oky give some time, maybe until tomorrow i'll get it up
<stas> the idea is to have a landing page
<stas> where user will be able to push a button that will add a widget to his profile
<newz2000> yeah
<stas> the widget will contain the countdown banner image thats all
<stas> good :)
<newz2000> Thanks for explorign this...
<newz2000> it'll be interesting to see if we can pull it together
<stas> btw, newz2000 I wont get into the design part, so you'll have to take care of it :)
<newz2000> no prob
<stas> great, lets see if we make it together
<ofirk> -*- what
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-09
<stas> newz2000: i had use python so i deployed a small app on appengine
<stas> bzr push lp:~sushkov/ubuntu-website/ubuntu-countdown-fb
<stas> err
<stas> bzr branch lp:~sushkov/ubuntu-website/ubuntu-countdown-fb
<stas> didn't finish the profile box, looks like is deprecated in api, but the old content is still visible on facebook
<stas> so I'll use profile tabs instead
<newz2000> hey
 * newz2000 checks out the code
<stas> the uri on fb is this http://apps.facebook.com/ubuntu-countdown-fb
<stas> but we can change it after
<newz2000> I don't see anything to do on that page
<stas> check out the index.fbml in views folder
<stas> it should output a button
<stas> that button adds the profile box, but it was deprecated
<stas> <fb:add-section-button section="profile" />
<newz2000> it's not showing for me. :-(
<stas> for me too
<newz2000> http://apps.facebook.com/ubuntu-countdown-fb/views/index.fbml
<stas> nope
<stas> http://apps.facebook.com/ubuntu-countdown-fb/
<stas> check the code for sources
<newz2000> yeah, I see text there but nothing to take action
<stas> I know, thats why I said I shall use tabs
<newz2000> ah, so because its deprecated it's not going to work the way we thought?
<stas> yes
<newz2000> ah, too bad
<stas> we wont be able to impement as profile boxes, only as tabs
<stas> i'll give a shot with tabs later
<newz2000> Does it seem kind of weird that we'd have a tab with just a countdown image?
<stas> i think we can add tabs to sidebars
<stas> let me check again
<stas> newz2000: great news tabs can be added to wall
<stas> so its ok
<newz2000> I actually have a policy against using apps in facebook so I really don't know what that means, but none the less... yeah \o/
<newz2000> :-)
<stas> :)
<stas> it means that a user will be able to place it directly on his profile landing page
<stas> and it fits perfectly into sidebar :D
<newz2000> I chose a standard ad size on purpose. ;-)
<newz2000> stas: how can I see it?
<stas> oh, i tested it with another app i got on profile
<newz2000> ah
<stas> there's a 200px widht sidebar
<stas> how large are the widgets?
<newz2000> 150 I think
<newz2000> 180x150
<stas> good
<stas> give me some time and ill finish the app :)
<newz2000> in case anyone hasn't said it today, you rock. :-)
<newz2000> stas: what part of the world are you in?
<stas> romania
<stas> europe
<newz2000> oh, should have guessed from the ubuntu.ro thing
<newz2000> You're up late. Or early.
<stas> yep :), its 5am here
<newz2000> insane. :-)
<stas> i didn't sleep this night yet
<stas> but its ok :)
<newz2000> nothing like a fun challenge to make the hours pass
<newz2000> thanks for your effort, let me know if you come up w/ something. I'm going to retire soon myself
<newz2000> don't forget to sleep sometime
<newz2000> ;-)
<stas> np, keep in touch :0
<stas> :)
<cjohnston> newz2000: thanks
<newz2000> ;-)
<cjohnston> ill let you know if i understand it all when im less buzzzzzzzed
<newz2000> ok
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-11
<stas> guys anybody knows how do i reach newz200? an email or webpage
<knome> stas, matthew.nuzum@canonical.com
<stas> oh, cool, we were working on that facebook app, who wants to try it? :)
<knome> i'm not on facebook
<stas> oh, ok
<stas> thx for email
<knome> no problem
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-08
<daker> newz2000, any raison why the new countdown wasn't announced ?
<newz2000> daker: it's live?
<daker> yes
<newz2000> I was going to announce it as soon as it was live. I hadn't heard yet.
<newz2000> Sorry, faux paus there.
<daker> look at the right http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2011/04/08/ubuntu-app-developer-week-11-04-starting-on-monday/
<newz2000> oh, awesome
<newz2000> apparently IS didn't run the cron job to update the date. It's off by one but will be fixed tomorrow I think.
<daker> ok
<newz2000> daker: I'll get an e-mail out as soon as the current crisis is resolved. Thanks for the heads up.
<daker> sure np
<daker> hey alejandraobregon did you find time to write the feedback i asked you for ?
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-02
<cjohnston> Amoz: are you any good with mobile stuff?
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-03
<Amoz> cjohnston, mobile web?
<cjohnston> Amoz: mobile css... making the site work on a phone
<Amoz> cjohnston, haven't done anything like that before
<cjohnston> ok
<Amoz> but basically, it's just a media-property, and doing some changes to layout?
<cjohnston> ya.. We have a semi-working branch.. it just needs more work
<Amoz> well I could see if I can do anything with it
<Amoz> where is it?
<cjohnston> lp:~chrisjohnston/summit/mobile-display
<Amoz> cjohnston, looks like there's a lot of dup code in the html templates
<Amoz> maybe we should put it in a separate mobile.css file? =)
<Amoz> cjohnston, also, had to rebuild my tree, how can I add more stuff to the site? http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/
<Amoz> ie. the menu?
<cjohnston> Amoz: http://ubuntuone.com/0P6jxsoVcGpuXeBcbsBsUK
<cjohnston> steveedwards: ping
<Amoz> cjohnston, ping
<cjohnston> pong
<Amoz> cjohnston, put all mobile css in a separate stylesheet?
<cjohnston> no, we were putting it inline.. just do it the way that it currently is.. the stuff that's there just needs to be edited to work
<Amoz> cjohnston, any special reason for that?
<Amoz> it
<cjohnston> I think its on the common/templates/common/index.html schedule/templates/schedule/summit.html schedule/templates/schedule/daily.html
<cjohnston> IIRC there were a couple of changes based upon which page you were on
<Amoz> yeah those could stay inline
<Amoz> but the common stuff shouldn't be duped in every template
<Amoz> that's just... horrible
<cjohnston> bbl
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey Chris.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: You well?
<cjohnston> yessir.. yourself?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Not too bad, thank you.
<cjohnston> steveedwards:  the new theme is now live.. would you mind taking one more glance at it to see if you see any issues
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Oh, fantastic! Great job. We'll take a look...
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> the form still needing love is the only thing I know of, but you guys are the expert
<steveedwards> cjohnston: This page looks weird to me...
<steveedwards> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/track/cloudserver/
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Flush left and very narrow. Do you see the same thing?
<cjohnston> steveedwards: yes.. its due to being rendered by the same as the wide display... so to make the wide display look ok, that happened.. im not really sure what we could do to fix.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hmm. Okay. We're working on a responsive design solution for the core sites right now. Once we have something concrete we'll document it and pass it over to you. Should make mobile rendering easier to cater for.
<cjohnston> awesome
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'm collating the feedback from the team now. I'll send you an email shortly.
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> steveedwards: you want the footer wider than the header on one page?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Nah, there's a little margin either side of the footer on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/tracks.
<cjohnston> ok.. I'll look at it.. I'm gonna reply with questions
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I think the footer's in the inner wrapper rather then outside of it.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay, cool. Thanks.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Cheers, Chris.
<cjohnston> thanks steveedwards
<mhall119> steveedwards: ping
<steveedwards> mhall119: Hey Michael.
<mhall119> steveedwards: http://unity.ubuntu.com/ is using a pretty old version of the community-developed WP theme, any chance you team would have some time to help up update it to the new one?
<steveedwards> mhall119: We're flat out with the release updates at the minute. We could jump straight onto it post launch though. Does that work for you?
<steveedwards> mhall119: FYI, we're redoing all the feature pages for release and updating the download and cloud sections of the site.
<mhall119> steveedwards: that would be fine for me, thanks
<steveedwards> mhall119: Awesome. I'll have a word with Ellen and make sure we schedule it in.
<mhall119> steveedwards: no rush, nobody has asked for this yet, but it pains me everytime I see the wrong color orange
<steveedwards> mhall119: Ha! Me too.
<steveedwards> mhall119: It's just so bright. Fluorescent almost.
<steveedwards> mhall119: Do you think there's a sound argument for moving the Unity content to Ubutnu.com? Do we need a sub domain in this case?
<mhall119> steveedwards: it's really more of a portal, like developer.u.c and cloud.u.c
<steveedwards> mhall119: Ah, I see. Gotcha.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: so are you wanting the Ubuntu is a trademark .... part?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: If possible. It's more about consistency between the sites rather than the actual content.
<cjohnston> ok
<daker> WTH http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57408608/cops-oakland-attack-suspect-upset-about-teasing/
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-04
<cjohnston> yaili:  did you get the screenshot I sent last night?
<newz2000> Hi, does anyone want to update the Facebook Countdown app? It's a mini python app hosted on app engine. There are currenly only about 8 people using it, maybe because its broken.
<newz2000> mhall119: do you care to help recruit or do you think we should let it die?
<mhall119> newz2000: be happy to, do you have a link to some information about it?
<newz2000> maybe some source code, give me a moment
<nigelb> what does it involve?
<nigelb> mhall119: I can give it a shot if you'd like
<newz2000> https://code.launchpad.net/~sushkov/ubuntu-website/ubuntu-countdown-fb
<newz2000> it's pretty simple code, just redirects to the countdown + a little container code
<mhall119> newz2000: any idea what's broken about it?
<newz2000> yeah, just a sec, getting hit from two sides
<newz2000> ok, back
<newz2000> mhall119: the prob with the facebook thing is it's showing a blank page.
<newz2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/973152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973152 in Ubuntu Website "Error in Ubuntu Countdown Banner on Facebook" [Undecided,New]
<newz2000> oh, wait, I know what's happening
<newz2000> this may be bigger than I thought. The sidebar style of app is deprecated and it needs to be updated to the new style fb app
<newz2000> I'm happy to coach someone but I've not done this yet and I can only allocate a little time to it.
<mhall119> I have no clue how appengine or fb apps works, so I won't be able to help much other than asking others to help
<newz2000> app engine is the ultimate in simplicity
<newz2000> The challenge won't be app engine, it will be understanding facebook.
<newz2000> There is a helper library that makes that easier though
<yaili> cjohnston: hi, yes
<cjohnston> yaili: how does that look?
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: I have to leave for work.. if you need more help, hopefully mhall119 could point you in the right direction
<yaili> cjohnston: good, I don't think we need the last divider, only the middle ones
<newz2000> mhall119: here's the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/973152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973152 in Ubuntu Website "Error in Ubuntu Countdown Banner on Facebook" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<newz2000> oh, I did that already, right
<cjohnston> mhall119:  what causes render_failure when trying to login to summit
<cjohnston> /47/47
<mhall119> cjohnston: render_failure is a callback for rendering a login failure page
<mhall119> it lets us give pretty/themed error messages for a django-openid-auth failure
<cjohnston> mhall119: jamestunnicliffe has it running now.. can you show him how to create a meeting that will cause the problem that we need fixrd
<cjohnston> please mhall119  :-)
<mhall119> jamestunnicliffe: ping me and I'll do whatever I can to help
<cjohnston> yay
<nigelb> daker: ping
<daker> nigelb, yep
<nigelb> daker: Hey, so I've been asked to help you get set up with community tools stuff (mozilla)
<daker> nigelb, sure ツ
<nigelb> daker: So, whenever, you're free pop into #mozillians on irc.mozilla.org and we can get you set up
<jamestunnicliffe> mhall119: I am a newbie, so I need to know how to create a meeting. I guess I need to propose it and prod something to approve it.
<jamestunnicliffe> mhall119: or just extend an existing meeting to go over a break.
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: just extending should work
<jamestunnicliffe> cjohnston: mhall119: Yea, the question is how...
<newz2000> So we have one vote for nixing the facebook countdown app
<newz2000> (stas, the guy who made it originall)
<stas> newz2000, yeah, I dropped the original app engine app since facebook announced deprecation like the next year
<stas> or something
<newz2000> stas: hey, didn't know you were here
<newz2000> yeah, that's definitely a barrier
<stas> newz2000, howdy? :)
 * stas am I part of community web themes or wut?! :)
<newz2000> I guess the foreigner here is me. I'm the one who's out of touch.
<stas> nah, you're fine
<stas> so if the fb subject is actual now, we should address it first to the guys who are managing the Ubuntu fb page
<stas> adding an img tag to that page is a snap
<newz2000> ok, that sounds like a reasonable way to do it
<imbrandon> stas / newz2000 what about using the new FB herku platform ? i'd be willing to codify it up
<newz2000> imbrandon: that's not the prob
<stas> imbrandon, does that brings the fb widgets back into the API?
<imbrandon> ahh kk
<stas> :)
<imbrandon> newz btw did you get my query the other day ?
<newz2000> imbrandon: yes, I was away then, but that's cool.
<newz2000> when do you leave for CA?
<newz2000> oh, wait, we haven't even had the release yet
<imbrandon> yea it was nuts, and i dont have to anymore, negotiated to wfh
<imbrandon> :)
<newz2000> oh, maybe I didn't get it
<imbrandon> oh i thought you ment my new job
<imbrandon> heh
<newz2000> cool, something fun?
<imbrandon> i told ya about the car hitting the pole friday, then ask about some insider theme access , then a new job :)
<imbrandon> yea, i get to play with twitter bootstrap all day in the cloud
<imbrandon> then blog about it :)
<imbrandon> havent finished the paperwork yet though so i havent made a blogpost telling the world :)
<mhall119> stas: newz2000: I have access to the Ubuntu FB page if you need me to add something for the countdown
<newz2000> mhall119: we don't really need anything, do you want to add the countdown banner to it?
<mhall119> will it keep updating?
<newz2000> mhall119: yeah, it's just a static image that changes each day
<newz2000> for best results, pick 1 2 or 3
<mhall119> um...3?
<newz2000> mhall119: first, let me show you what would have happened if you'd picked 1… You'd have a goat! Do you want to stick with 3 or change to 2?
<mhall119> oh geez, there might be somethign really good behind door #2....
<newz2000> actually, the irony of that is your nick
<newz2000> mhall could be you or it could be monty hall
<mhall119> who?
<newz2000> the guy from that game show
<mhall119> oh
<newz2000> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_problem
<mhall119> it's wayne brady now
<newz2000> oh, that show is back?
<newz2000> I guess I should have linked to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall but the first link is more interesting to geeks anyway
<mhall119> newz2000: you know, a goat might actually result in less work for me than picking a door that contains an image...
<mhall119> and yes, the show it back
<newz2000> I wonder if the contests on that show actually get to keep the goat.
<newz2000> Because, honestly, I hate mowing the grass. A goat may be handy.
<mhall119> heh
<newz2000> Getting it home from California may be troublesome
<mhall119> nah,  just get a large dog carrier and fly it
<mhall119> or rent a uHaul or mini-van and drive it
<newz2000> I suspect I can buy a goat locally cheaper than uhauling it home.
<mhall119> (note:  get damage insurance if going with the mini-van option)
<newz2000> wow, you can get a goat for only $50
 * newz2000 don't know how he got to this point
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-05
<nigelb> 1/ws 21
<cjohnston> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> aquarius: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/mobile-display
<cjohnston> that contains some fixes, but there is still more love..
<cjohnston> needed
<aquarius> cjohnston, yeah, which is why I haven't looked at it, 'cos I'm snowed under atm :(
<cjohnston> get out your shovel :-P
<cjohnston> kidding
<cjohnston> aquarius: do you know of anyone else whom I might be able to poke for assistance?
 * aquarius laughs
<cjohnston> uh oh
<czajkowski> cjohnston: busy time of cycle
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I know..
<cjohnston> unfortunalty, we are trying to implement a freeze too.. so we aren't deving on summit the day before..
<czajkowski> cjohnston: aye just unfortunatly at the same time and I know which gets prefernce
<cjohnston> aquarius: I'm getting there
<cjohnston> slowly but surely
<cjohnston> someone pointed me in the right direction to be able to play with it a little better
<aquarius> cjohnston, heya, sorry. What are you unsure about?
<aquarius> I'm a bit too tied up to look at it, but I might be able to give some pointers
<cjohnston> aquarius: right now I think I'm doing ok... just slow because I'm learning as I go.. I am told that iDevices have an issue when they are rotated where there is a bunch of scrolling to the right, but I can't reproduce
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-06
<bmoez> will links to others ubuntu based distributions be added to official download page of ubuntu?
<nigelb> No.
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-07
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Do people here also manage the LP website?
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, in login.launchpad.net it appears 2004-2011 instead of 2012 in the bottom, and in login.ubuntu.com 2009-2011 instead of 2009-2012
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-02
<cjohnston> nigelb: why did it take 8 hours for tarmac to work?
<nigelb> cjohnston: um, I have no idea. which branch?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1152168-fix/+merge/153493
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1152170-fix/+merge/153496
<nigelb> cjohnston: sorry, I wasn't logging it, so I don't know. Turned on logging now.
<nigelb> 90% of the time, it's because something wasn't done right.
<cjohnston> I didn't get any notifications of anything changing from the time I approved to the time they were mereged
<cjohnston> (or after)
<nigelb> It could just be LP api not responding properly.
<nigelb> My VPS was working perfectly fine since my IRC didn't go down.
<nigelb> cjohnston: Do you just want to move this to your machine?
<cjohnston> nigelb: I can
<cjohnston> (not now, but at some point)
<nigelb> You need to debug it more than I do.
<nigelb> Yeah, let me know whenever.
<nigelb> Actually.
<nigelb> Alternatively, I can give you ssh access to the tarmac user.
<cjohnston> that would be quicker
<cjohnston> up to you
<nigelb> point me to your ssh key
<nigelb> the one on LP is uptodate?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> "cjohnston"
<cjohnston> ^ key
<nigelb> you have very few keys :P
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-07
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: should I mark bug #1152170 as fix committed?
<ubottu> bug 1152170 in Summit "After 'Public' display IRC chat logs" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152170
<cjohnston> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, done
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: is it fine if I try to fix bug #1066345 with a jquery popup?
<ubottu> bug 1066345 in Summit "Clicking on star should allow me to set attending through ajax form" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066345
<cjohnston> do you have an example of your idea?
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.alessioatzeni.com/wp-content/tutorials/jquery/login-box-modal-dialog-window/index.html
<JoseeAntonioR> but instead of having a login pop-up, we'll have the other page
<JoseeAntonioR> and we'll have just the star, not a huge button
<cjohnston> I believe it's possible to make it to where you just click on it and it changes without reloads or anything.. I'm not sure how, but I'd really prefer that
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I did that, and you said no
<JoseeAntonioR> it's on https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1066345-fix
<cjohnston> im ok with https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1066345/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066345 in Summit "Clicking on star should allow me to set attending through ajax form" [Wishlist,In progress]
<cjohnston> I don't remember why I said no.. but ^ works
<JoseeAntonioR> we can push that in the meanwhile, I'll try to work on the pop-up
#ubuntu-website 2014-03-31
<daker> i think separation
<daker> there is*
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-connect-theme-devs/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-linaro-theme
<daker> i see that you already have done that https://code.launchpad.net/~debconf14-dev/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-dc14-theme
<slangasek> daker: the charm makes me check out two different branches; that's not the same thing as there being actual separation
<slangasek> because half the things I need to change, I find myself configuring in the code branch
<daker> well i see what you are talking about, but i am unable to give an concrete answer :)
<cjohnston> slangasek: so its really a horrible split unfortunatly...
<cjohnston> and yes, you would have to do a bunch of changes in lp:summit branch
<cjohnston> the 'adding other sites' was very much an after thought and hacked into place by linaro people in a hurry for their requirement
<cjohnston> s
<slangasek> cjohnston: that's been my assessment thus far ;)  Is there any likelihood that this will improve in the near future?  If not, I'm just going to make my own branch of the code (already done), and ignore the theme branch entirely by deploying in a separate subdir (which was what I'd started out doing)
<slangasek> in case you're interested, here's the site I'm currently puttering on: http://dc14-summit-test.dodds.net/debconf14/
<cjohnston> slangasek: I believe that mhall119 has some work planned for summit, but without you talking to ev, the odds of me doing a whole lot other than helping you is slight
<cjohnston> slangasek: I see an error
<slangasek> cjohnston: this is nothing I would be asking ev about
<slangasek> hah, yes, there's an error there now, isn't there?
<cjohnston> I know. :-)
 * slangasek ho-hums and tries to recreate the relation
<slangasek> ok, well I seem to have done a crackerjack job of botching that
<slangasek> and now I'm afk, guess I'll fix it in a few :)
<mhall119> slangasek: I'd be happy to help out with the debconf site as part of my community work
<cjohnston> mhall119: it would really be nice if we could make the theme branch give everything that would be needed to change summit
<mhall119> I even got model-mommy packaged and in debian's archives so you can run summit's test suite :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: what do you mean?
<cjohnston> 20:16:52 slangasek | daker: the charm makes me check out two different branches; that's not the same thing as there being actual
<cjohnston>                    | separation
<cjohnston> 20:17:08 slangasek | because half the things I need to change, I find myself configuring in the code branch
<mhall119> what's he changing?
<mhall119> so make it a "summit theme" instead of a "django theme"?
<cjohnston> hrm.. I guess it might actually not be so bad.. I just did a grep for Linaro and there are only a handful of mentions
<mhall119> as long as he doesn't want to change the *content* of the pages, just the header/footer/visuals, the current separation should work
<mhall119> but it sounds like maybe he wants to change what content is displayed and where
<slangasek> mhall119: hey, certainly wouldn't mind the help :)
<slangasek> mhall119: fwiw, here's the wiki page I've been preparing for the DebConf team's purposes: https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/Summit
<mhall119> slangasek: is debconf for sure going to use it, or still being decided?
<slangasek> mhall119: provided we can get it all up and going in the next couple of weeks, I think we'll definitely use it
<slangasek> mhall119: the team has been stuck on pentabarf for years after they've wanted to, because it's too hard to migrate; this is a year when migration is easier because part of the registration is (necessarily) handled by the venue
<mhall119> slangasek: people will still need to register in summit, which means having an Ubuntu SSO account at a minimum, and a Launchpad profile preferably
<mhall119> though they can view the schedule without it
<slangasek> mhall119: no, we're not using Ubuntu SSO for this
<slangasek> we're going to use Debian SSO
<mhall119> ok, we haven't tried Summit with another OpenID provider, so there may be bugs
<mhall119> slangasek: do you want to schedule a hangout so you can bring me up to speed with (a) what you've got going so far and (b) what you need changed?
<slangasek> mhall119: I'll do you one better, I have this written up as a wiki page: https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/Summit
<slangasek> mhall119: note that we're also not using openid, the requirement on the Debian side is oauth2 - so yeah, I'm sure there will be bugs
<mhall119> oh...fun
<mhall119> well, as long as there's a django app that makes it easy, we should be good
<slangasek> yeah, that's the idea :)
<mhall119> daker: ping
<daker> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> daker: hey, you wanted to replace Wordpress with Django on developer.u.c, well I'm going to need to put some of that funcitonality into summit.u.c (shouldn't affect you slangasek), did you have a specific CMS app that you think would work best?
<daker> mhall119: no, but if you can liste the functionalities you want on it, that would be helpfull :)
<mhall119> daker: hmmm, all I have right now is "what Wordpress offered, plus translations and better staging->production workflow"
<mhall119> for summit.u.c, it's really just the ability to manage page content and navigation
<daker> django-cms is known to work very well
<daker> and maybe if you can detail the "what Wordpress offered, plus translations and better staging->production workflow" would be help more
<daker> what Wordpress offered ? pages/posts/media revisions ?
<daker> password protected content ?
<daker> translations ? translations of dynamic content posts/content ?
<daker> and how this staging->production workflow works
<jose> loco.ubuntu.com is in django and translated
<daker> yes but i think here he want to translate the dynamic content...
<jose> hmm
<jose> judging the fact that developer.u.c is going to be in chinese also, yes
<daker> like the api doc translated in chinese
<slangasek> mhall119: so is there any piece of the debconf summit deployment that you think you could help out with?  I think the part where we're most in need of help, and where you might be best able to help, is getting the registration form going - since that needs someone with a better understanding of django forms than I have
<mhall119> slangasek: I can help with that
<mhall119> slangasek: are you wanting to use sponsorship?
<slangasek> mhall119: we do sponorship, yes
<slangasek> sponsorship
<mhall119> to be honest, the summit sponsorship system was never that great and hasn't been worked on in a while
<slangasek> mhall119: well, DebConf, despite doing quite a lot of sponsorship every year, has never had anything approaching a decent workflow for it in the webapp :)
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-01
<slangasek> cjohnston: so are you using this charm in production?  I'm wondering how exactly one would push new schema/code changes in production in a charmed summit
<slangasek> because I don't see anything in the charm that cares about this, and I'm curious about the disabling of south support
<cjohnston> we dont
<cjohnston> and i love it
<cjohnston> :)
<slangasek> cjohnston: hmm?  I don't follow
<slangasek> you love that the charm is not used in production?
<cjohnston> i love that we dont use the charm
<slangasek> why?
<slangasek> I mean, I get that the charm isn't really usable for production, given the limitations I'm finding
<slangasek> but surely it would be good to be /able/ to use it, without having to trash the database between each commit :P
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-02
<mhall119> daker: dude, I haven't used loco.ubuntu.com in a while, I didn't realise how many improvements you've made
<mhall119> this looks great!
<daker> mhall119: thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, I have another fix I need to get into trunk, it's for https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1565639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565639 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Two tests fail with postgres" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> davidcalle, and I suggest we add a "test all" command or something, which runs the tests both on postgres and sqlite
<davidcalle> dholbach: +1, and in the meeting with the webteam, there was mention of a Jenkins instance (they would setup) in the future :)
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> that'd be awesome
<dholbach> new MP, code reviews, jenkins runs tests, deploy... or something :-P
<davidcalle> Yes please :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: btw, the db dump is on the server, I'll load it in th db in a few minutes
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I'll let you know once I fixed the issue(s)
<dholbach> davidcalle, this might look oddly familiar to you: https://daniel.holba.ch/temp/:'-%28.png
<dholbach> I'm trying to rebuild this in a test setting - the tests in postgres are already fixed
<davidcalle> dholbach: is that a messed up tree? :(
<dholbach> I vote we should go for local testing using nothing but postgres :)
<dholbach> or it's what I should do
<davidcalle> dholbach: I think we should change make dev to use postgre, indeed
<dholbach> for now I created https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1565676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565676 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Add a test_all command" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> opinions and ideas welcome
<dholbach> ok, the find_parent function is on crack
<dholbach> time to add some more tests for it
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1565639/+merge/290855
<dholbach> problem solved AFAICS
<dholbach> dpm, ^ :-)
<dpm> \o/
<davidcalle> dholbach !
<davidcalle> You rock
<davidcalle> dholbach: looking at it as soon as I'm done with the krita thing
<dholbach> davidcalle, no worries
<dholbach> let me give you a test-case
<dholbach> dpm, that now leaves some time to look at the redirects thing :)
<dpm> dholbach, excellent. Is the call later on too late for you? If not, we can talk about it there, or alternatively tomorrow morning
<dholbach> dpm, it's fine
<davidcalle> dholbach: by the way, I've been having troubles with loading the dbdump on staging, it's not just the "db content" we have been passed, but the whole db declaration, which conflicts a little with the staging db (user names, etc.). For the sake of rapidity, I'll quickly reproduce a basic snappy page layout instead, to test an import.
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> I added instructions for testing
<davidcalle> thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've a few issues when running the importer on the site: snapcraft reference doesn't generate: missing python3-requests, python3-docopt, and ultimately, it fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/15613951/
<dholbach> what what
<dholbach> ouch
<dholbach> yeah, I have those installed locally :-(
<davidcalle> dholbach: no worries, I'm more concerned about the pastebin
<dholbach> feel free to leave out the reference generation for now
<dholbach> I'll file a bug
<davidcalle> Alright. I'm not trying with your branch yet
<dholbach> just remove the post_checkout_command for now
<davidcalle> Yep. Also, I can confirm I'm reproducing your trees issues :) WIll test with your branch in a short moment ;)
<davidcalle> dholbach: your branch is working on staging \o/
<dholbach> <3 <3 <3
<dholbach> looks like it was worth ignoring everything else today ;-)
<davidcalle> Indeed :D
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: I'm currently looking at implementing the small redirects app - and I'm struggling somewhat using the RedirectsView - maybe I'm doing the wrong thing? https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/404-redirect/+merge/290887 (it's a mid-flight branch)
<dholbach> oh... I just found https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/redirects/
<dholbach> I'll try that out instead :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: woah, strange behaviour on staging. Run the importer once, it fills up. A second time, it empties everything (no more pages at all in snappy/). A third time, fills up again.
<dholbach> let me see if I can reproduce this
<dholbach> I actually added a couple of tests for running imports more than once
<davidcalle> dholbach: wait, I'm wondering it the cache is not acting up...
<dholbach> best to check locally then - I'll do it with a fresh db
<dholbach> davidcalle, I ran it three times in a row, every single time the imported files were all there
<davidcalle> dholbach: maybe I need to wait more between two runs
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach: have we let the folks supplying the chinese content know about the impending IA changes?
<dholbach> mhall119, not AFAIK
<davidcalle> mhall119: not yet afaik
<dholbach> davidcalle, you're right :-((
<dholbach> I reproduced it
<mhall119> dholbach: are you sure about adding the RedirectView to the urlpatterns? I thought we were going to override the 404 handler to do this
<dholbach> mhall119, I couldn't find a way to do this properly, and I just saw I need to fix something more important now :-/
<dholbach> and maybe https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/redirects/ would be an option too
<davidcalle> dholbach: from my point of view, the redirect is more urgent than the importer. I can look into redirects if you want
<davidcalle> 'cause I haven't, yet :)
<mhall119> dholbach: it doesn't look like the redirects middleware supports regex or base-path redirects, only 1:1 path matches
<mhall119> but it might be easier to fork that, rather than start from scratch
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, cool - I'll look into fixing this issue then
<davidcalle> ok :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm merging your branch from today into trunk to make things easier, hold on
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach: done
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<dpm> mhall119, davidcalle, dholbach, previous call running over
<dholbach> thought so ;-)
<dpm> mhall119, joining the desktop docs call?
<mhall119> dpm: sorry, got carried away with lunch
<dpm> mhall119, got time for a quick hangout? We can reuse the same url as the previous call
<mhall119> sure
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-05
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think I'm getting closer to finding the issue wrt dropping pages after import
<dholbach> lots of debug statements and lots of hard looking at terminal output has helped some
<dholbach> I'll keep you posted
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> dholbach: my hunch is that it has to do with the diff checking. When there is no diff between the import and the current page, it drops the page. I haven't looked at it closer, though.
<dholbach> davidcalle, I was able to create a test-case for it, so I hope to have it resolved soon and we will never hear from the issue again
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: let's have a call some time when things are a bit less crazy to move all of us to postgres for good :)
<davidcalle> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: what, the plan is not to lobby the web team to get all sites moved to mysql?
<dholbach> sqlite for all the things!
<davidcalle> \o/
<dholbach> I love starting to work from something like:
<dholbach> FAILED (failures=1)
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: does that look accurate to you? (new IA redirects)
<dholbach> davidcalle, on staging?
<davidcalle> dholbach: dpm: link -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15625545/ :)
<davidcalle> My first iteration on this is quite simplistic. Check if the url starts with $lang/$from, replace with $lang/$to, check if new url exists, if yes: redirects.
<dholbach> davidcalle, it looks like it matches what's in proposal #1
<dholbach> one thing we might want to think of is how we structure the "phone - get started" journey
<dpm> davidcalle, looks good to me, not sure about bringing "web" one level deeper
<dpm> anyway, we can talk about it in a minute in the call. We might actually need more than 30 mins if we want to go deep into the landing page and the redirects
<dholbach> davidcalle, you're a hero
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: joining the call in 2 min, need to find a room.
<dholbach> ok
<davidcalle> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/redirects-on-404-1/+merge/290963
<dholbach> davidcalle, checking
<davidcalle> I don't like hardcoding them, but I haven't found a way to properly override 404 methods in Django CMS, so it's for the sake of having them asap
<dholbach> understood
<dholbach> nice work!°
<dholbach> very quickly done and just affects actually existing pages which are being redirected
<dholbach> for this we could write tests later on as well
<dholbach> not for this deployment, but along with an admin interface, this could be easy to test
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks, yes, I'm not sure if js redirection will be easy to test though
<davidcalle> thinking out loud, but maybe the js code could live in another template, attached to a django redirect app, with a proper model and admin panel, then call it from the 404 template
<davidcalle> Anyway, pushing to staging :)
<dholbach> mh, maybe not so easy to test :)
<dholbach> at least not with django.test.Client
<dholbach> anyway: good work! :)
<davidcalle> *duc autopilot will fix everything*
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think I found the problem - let me see if it fixing it the most straight-forward way causes any other fallout :-)
<davidcalle> dpm: can you set the size of the RT to XS and the urgency to uber-critical ;-) ? https://portal.admin.canonical.com/90349
<davidcalle> dholbach: what is it?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/15628202/
<dholbach> ie when publishing ALWAYS return the public object, not the draft
<dholbach> just running the testsuite on both sqlite and postgres
<dholbach> that's the longest I ever spent on unindenting two lines of python code /o\
<davidcalle> lol
<dholbach> now let's hope it doesn't break anything else :-)
 * davidcalle crosses fingers
<davidcalle> dholbach: good luck ;) I'll start on creating /desktop
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-double-imports/+merge/290978
<mhall119> dholbach: what do you mean "move all of us to postgres for good"?
<mhall119> are you talking local development?
<dholbach> yes
<dpm> davidcalle, which syntax do you generally use on d.u.c pages with CLI instructions?
<davidcalle> <div class="twelve-col"><pre><code>...</code></pre></div>
<davidcalle> dpm ^
<mhall119> dholbach: does the ubucon deployment use a local pip-cache like devportal does?
<dpm> thanks davidcalle
<mhall119> or will it pull and install from pypi?
<dholbach> mhall119, I found it impossible to work with the instructions that were provided
<dholbach> it didn't work at all for me
<mhall119> what didn't?
<dholbach> the juju layers stuff
<dholbach> so I just did what's in the new README.local.md file
<mhall119> ok....so is that a "no, it doesn't use pip-cache"?
<dholbach> that's a "I don't know"
<dholbach> I tried to understand it and replicate it locally, but I couldn't
<dpm> mhall119, I think the issue is that after the website's deployment migration to juju layers no one knows how it all works
<mhall119> ok, where is the charm code? I'll take a look at it
<dpm> mhall119, for me, the local deployment worked the last time a few months ago, but seeing that it's not working for dholbach, something must have changed in the meantime in juju
<mhall119> dholbach: is README.local.md in the charm code?
<dholbach> mhall119, check the other README.mdf
<dholbach> mhall119, check the other README.md
<dholbach> mhall119, no, that's added in my MP
<mhall119> ok
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/ubucon-site
<dholbach> that's what I did to run it locally
<dpm> the ubucon-layer series in there contains the juju code
<mhall119> ok, it doesn't *look* like it uses a local pip-cache, and even if it does it would be the django layer doing it, not our code, which is all I really needed to know to do this review
<mhall119> dholbach: does aldryn need libxml2-dev and libxslt-dev from apt-get?
<dpm> thanks davidcalle, using that now
<dholbach> mhall119, I can't quite remember which of the pip bits needed these to compile
<dholbach> let me retry it
<mhall119> dholbach: but something does? If so, we need to have them added to the ubucon-layer branch
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll let you know in a minute
<dholbach> mhall119, it's aldryn-newsblog → lxml
<dholbach> which makes sense
<mhall119> ok, then those two need to be added to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubucon-site-developers/ubucon-site/ubucon-layer/view/head:/django.yaml
<dholbach> not that I know what I'm doing, but I'll send an MP
<dholbach> I'll ping jcastro and marcoceppi
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks for helping to figure this out
<dholbach> mhall119, does a local test work for you or didn't you get that far? shall we merge it into trunk and then just leave the layers branch and the deployment to Marco?
<dholbach> mhall119, can you merge the branches - I'm not member of the team
<mhall119> dholbach: I haven't tried a local test
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> dholbach: you are now :)
<dholbach> mhall119, that's not what I had in mind :-)
<mhall119> I know :)
<dholbach> do we want to land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-double-imports/+merge/290978 too in this same deployment? or do we not want to confuse them?
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-06
<JonathanFerguson> Can I get direction as to how I can regain edit access to the wiki?
<JonathanFerguson> I have previously attempted to address this situation on Launchpad at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/287277
<dholbach> JonathanFerguson, are you member of the ~ubuntu-etherpad team?
<JonathanFerguson> No, I am not.
<dholbach> that's the one you need to join
<dholbach> we had lots and lots of spam attacks on the wiki recently
<JonathanFerguson> Yes, I am aware.
<JonathanFerguson> Is the first step in the process to join the team ~ubuntu-etherpad
<dholbach> ok... please don't share the information too widely
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you respond to neale on the devportal RT?
<davidcalle> mhall119, just arrived home. I'll be able to do that (and fix what he sees) in ~3h
<davidcalle> mhall119: redeploying with the correct build label
<davidcalle> mhall119: deployed
<davidcalle> (on prod)
 * davidcalle does the deployment dance
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-07
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> thanks davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, I might go and rest a bit soon again, but maybe we can chat some time later on about landing https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-double-imports/+merge/290978 so we can test it together?
<davidcalle> dholbach: Hey :) Yes, if you are available around lunch time or a bit after, that works for a chat. Maybe I can just upload it on staging and see what happens when I import?
<davidcalle> dholbach: while :; do juju run --unit devportal-app/0 './run.py "python manage.py import_md"';sleep 600;done
<davidcalle> dholbach: Launching this ^ now, let's see how it went around noon ;)
<dholbach> davidcalle, and? did it work? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: bad news, it's still removing pages every other run ( and throwing an occasional http://paste.ubuntu.com/15667156/ )
<dholbach> shit
<dholbach> I don't even understand the error message on the pastebin
<dholbach> davidcalle, can we merge the MP in any case? I'll start working from there and see if I can reproduce this locally somehow
<dholbach> good to see though that we have the deployment story on staging back under full control
<dholbach> thanks for your help
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach
<dholbach> it's a lesson in patience I guess :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle back
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you reproduce the problem locally?
<dholbach> nvm, got there 🎆
<dholbach> mh... now I have all the necessary print statements lined up, it doesn't play along anymore...
<dholbach> maybe we just ship it with print statements? :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm up for anything that makes Django happy :p
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you have access to the logs?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I wonder if the issues I'm seeing when doing this on staging all have the same issue you pastebin'ed
<dholbach> ... and if there's some caching in place - or whatever makes the admin interface unpleasant to use
<davidcalle> dholbach: which logs would you need?
<dholbach> davidcalle, hum... wherever we'd see crashes of the importer or the process running django?
<dholbach> of stating
<dholbach> staging
<davidcalle> dholbach: alright, I'm getting you these (probably by email later in the day, I'm about to go and pick up my kids)
<dholbach> thanks, don't worry
<dholbach> take your time
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-08
<dholbach> davidcalle, I was able to catch the issue yesterday once and I believe the issue has to do with another draft object / public object confusion
<dholbach> I'll try to make the code clearer today as in when page is meant to be a draft and when it's a public object
<dholbach> that should help in the code in any case
<dholbach> let's hope it won't be too much work
<dholbach> I should've read the Zen of Python more often in the past :)
<dholbach> "Explicit is better than implicit."
<davidcalle> dholbach: hey o/ That makes me think of one thing I've noticed on staging. Pages are marked as published during the import process, but when it ends they are blue.
<dholbach> yeah... that's what surprised me since the beginning
<dholbach> the content of the pages looked fine
<dholbach> but the state was confusing
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm finishing my dist-upgrade, then I'll join the vpn and get you some logs
<dholbach> maybe not necessary for now
<davidcalle> dholbach: another importer related log I've found: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15683113/
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't have more context on it though
<dholbach> ah great - I was just looking at that piece of code :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: ping me whenever you want some testng on staging :)
<dholbach> yep, will do
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle!
<JonathanFerguson> Regarding the situation of the wiki spam, I am now listed at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<JonathanFerguson> What is step two to regain edit access to wiki.ubuntu?
<dholbach> log out and log back in again
<dholbach> that should be it
<davidcalle> JonathanFerguson: you should be able to log-in now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=login
<JonathanFerguson> Thanks for that simple tip.
<JonathanFerguson> The message I was composing ended up being quite large so I have posted it to pastebin instead: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15686853/
<dpm> dholbach, I have an idea how you can fix the importer bug...
<dpm> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3ZUe49AL4dM/UwHLDNQ3OsI/AAAAAAAA5E8/oIJIQKEg7xo/w426-h240/refactoring-fox.gif
<dholbach> dpm, that was pretty much idea as well ;-)
<dholbach> but I think I contained the area of refactoring somewhat :-)
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm marking https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-double-imports/+merge/290978 as WIP again and push some refactoring changes to it
<dholbach> dpm, the MP doesn't look like this here yet: http://img.pandawhale.com/post-10513-Code-Refactoring-Cat-in-Bathtu-yRZT.gif - right?
<dpm> that's the other technique, I see you're a pro :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: alright, but don't hesitate pinging me even if you just need to see what happens on staging with one commit, now that we got it under control, let's use it :)
<dholbach> brilliant
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm going to lie down for a bit and probably hack on this later on... I'm somewhat exhausted. I'll let you know if you can help. Luckily I was able to create a testcase which exposes the breakage, so testing it locally is going to keep me busy for another while. :-)
<dholbach> thanks!
<davidcalle> dholbach: ty, get some rest :)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> big hugs
<JonathanFerguson> I have an update to my previous message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15686853/
<JonathanFerguson> I was doing searches on the wiki using the 'Text' button for pages with ".svg}}" and clicked on a result that was to my own page, to my surprise the images displayed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonathanFerguson/EthernetInterconnections?highlight=%28.svg}}%29
<JonathanFerguson> This works: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonathanFerguson/EthernetInterconnections?highlight=bogus
<JonathanFerguson> This does not: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonathanFerguson/EthernetInterconnections
<dpm> mhall119, the reports page seems to be missing some margins. Is it perhaps in need of a template being added? http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/reports/
<mhall119> dpm: perhaps, I can look into it
<dpm> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2020-04-04
<decaby7e_> Hey, has anyone else spotted this bug on the Ubuntu releases page? http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<decaby7e_> The link to 20.04 is linked to http://releases.ubuntu.com/eoan/
